# [GUIDE] To go from anything to Jt's Vanilla GB (FIXES most problems)



## BrwnSuperman

Back up everything, I'm not responsible for anything you do to your phone. These steps have helped everyone who has come to IRC. Just made a one stop guide.

You shouldn't need to post anything in this thread other than to mention if there is a broken link. If you want to thank me, thank the developers instead. They did all the real work. If you really feel like thanking me after that, you can thank me on IRC instead of making a post. I don't like runaway threads and clutter.

You will need these following files:

On computer:
Odin: http://goo.gl/JT9uU

Stock ED05: http://goo.gl/RC28q

Atlas_v2.2 PIT: http://goo.gl/Hktky

CWM4: http://goo.gl/7DmxF

EC09 Modem: http://goo.gl/v8FF7

GB Bootloaders: http://goo.gl/6aJ1N

Nexus S Drivers: http://goo.gl/2qpr (SDK download)
http://goo.gl/ZWGG (Explanation)

On SD card on your phone where you can find it:

Vgb version 7: http://kan.gd/xso

Latest Gapps: http://goo.gl/mVVso

STEP 1

A)BACKUP EVERYTHING, make a nandroid, back up stuff in Titanium Backup.
B)Install the Nexus S drivers. You will have to download the Android SDK in order to do so.

STEP 2

A)Start Odin.
B)Make sure Repartition is checked on the left.
C)Make sure atlas_v2.2.pit is in the PIT section
D)Make sure CI500_VZW_ED05_FROYO_REL.tar.md5 is in the PDA section with it checked off

STEP 3
Double check Step 2 and connect your phone into download mode and press start. (Download mode = take out battery, connect phone to computer using USB, hold down volume button and a yellow triangle symbol will pop up)

STEP 4
After it passes in Odin, boot up to stock.

STEP 5

A)Turn off phone and go back into download mode.
B)In Odin press reset and DESELECT repartition on the left.
C)Make sure cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN is in the PDA section
D)Press Start

STEP 6
Three finger (Volume up + Volume down + Power button) into recovery. If you let it boot up normally it will overwrite CWM and you will have to repeat STEP 5.

STEP 7
A)Wipe data, cache, dalvik
B)Install from SD, navigate to where you put full fascinatemtd ota eng.jt1134 0811 signed.zip (VGB version 6) and install.

STEP 8 
A)Let it reboot and boot up all the way. 
B)Power off and go into download mode and connect to computer. 
C)In Odin press reset and make sure repartition is DESELECTED on the left.
D)Make sure ec09-modem.tar.md5 is in the PDA section
a)You will have had to extract the EC09 modem using 7-zip

E)Press start

STEP 9
A)Let it boot up all the way. 
B)Power off and go into download mode and connect to computer. 
C)In Odin press reset.
D)Make sure GBBootloaders.tar is in the PDA section
a)You will have to extract GBBootloaders.tar as well using 7-zip.

E)Press start

STEP 10
A)Let it boot up all the way. 
B)Then hold onto power button, press reboot, press recovery. YOU SHOULD NEVER USE THREE FINGER RECOVER ANYMORE. DON'T ASK ****ING WHY OR WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU DO, JUST DON'T ****ING DO IT. ****.
C)Navigate to where you put gapps_update-2.3.5-gb-20110725-signed.zip on your sd card
E)Install then reboot system fully

STEP 11
You should now have Android Market
A)Download ROM manager from Market
a)If your connection/data symbol is white at the top, skip the Google Account process
b)Toggle WiFi or airplane mode once you're fully in the ROM
c)Icon should turn green at the top, open market and log into your Google Account

B)Go to download ROM, jt1134, download the latest VGB version.
a)If a popup says you need a recovery, press yes.
b)Select Fascinate MTD (IF YOU WANT TO FLASH MIUI OR ANOTHER MTD ROM THEN THIS IS WHERE YOU'D FLASH THAT INSTEAD)
c)It'll say something about if you have manually installed a recovery. 
d)Press yes then select CWM 3.x.x

C)Wipe dalvik should be selected. Let it do it's thing.

STEP 12
A)Go back into ROM manager and if JT has released a later kernel select that.
B)Wipe dalvik cache should be selected. Let it do it's thing.

STEP 13
Make me a sammich

STEP 14
Restore Apps+Data only from Titanium Backup. Deselect any Google Apps because you now have the latest 2.3.5 versions. DON'T RESTORE ANY ****ING SYSTEM SETTINGS.

STEP 15
Reboot

STEP 16 
Profit

If you want to put on CM7 or MIUI, then substitute that ROM for vgb. MIUI doesn't need GAPPS.

If you want to flash a custom kernel such as Glitch and use Adrenaline Shot, reboot into recovery using the reboot menu. Wipe dalvik, flash kernel first, make sure it's for MTD ROMs and not EH09. Let it boot up all the way before rebooting back into recovery using the reboot menu. Then flash Adrenaline shot. 

Glitch's kernel : http://goo.gl/DnGkT

dsexton702's Adrenaline Shot: http://goo.gl/NKJ4P
MAKE SURE YOU USE A UNIVERSAL ANDROID VERSION OF THE TWEAK

Thanks to Jt1134 for sharing his personal ROM and his continued efforts. Also the other devs, Team Hacksung, TeamSbrissenMod, people on IRC, and other people who have contributed and made our phone so damn sexy.


----------



## BrwnSuperman

Pool party works as well. Just don't be stupid and flash VGB in ROM manager after flashing Pool Party.


----------



## Protonus

Step 8C should replace step 5B (you need to uncheck Re-Partition before flashing CWM or it will complain about a lack of PIT file). Other than that, it's pretty much a perfect guide. Thanks so much, helped me out a ton!


----------



## BrwnSuperman

Updated


----------



## krispuniq

If i want to flash the latest MIUI 1.8.19, then should i first flash VGB6 and then boot up, go to ROM Manager, download MIUI, reset data & flash MIUI now ? or is there a version of MIUI that has to flashed instead of the VGB6 which you mentioned ?


----------



## shilohdrummer

How important is it to flash GB Bootloader and what's the point of it?

My current issue is GPS.. It doesn't work, but once it does work, it work beautifully! But ..then after a few hours... i search something else, doesn't work again.


----------



## BrwnSuperman

krispuniq said:


> If i want to flash the latest MIUI 1.8.19, then should i first flash VGB6 and then boot up, go to ROM Manager, download MIUI, reset data & flash MIUI now ? or is there a version of MIUI that has to flashed instead of the VGB6 which you mentioned ?


I don't keep up to date with MIUI. Check the thread concerning MIUI.



shilohdrummer said:


> How important is it to flash GB Bootloader and what's the point of it?
> 
> My current issue is GPS.. It doesn't work, but once it does work, it work beautifully! But ..then after a few hours... i search something else, doesn't work again.


Download GPS AIDS full version from market. Run setup and change ntp server to North America under preferences. Download GPS data before you need to use GPS. Also you can turn off assistance from wireless networks after this. It'll save you some battery while using GPS in my own experience.


----------



## BrwnSuperman

Made it universal.


----------

